# Outdoor Kitchen Project



## GT11

You guys got me too fired up and I had to start this project. Today I worked on the design and will purchase my appliances before starting the build but here is a sketch.

I plan to finish the sides in stone veneer and have a granite counter top. I will also have a gas grill, sink, frig, built in trash can and a couple of access doors. Total project cost should be around $5000.

Since this is just on paper, give me your suggestions on the design.


----------



## scwine

Looks great. The one thing that catches my eye is those two corners on the upper right. When using a veneerstone product you can buy 90 degree pieces, but on your design you're going to have to precision cut your straight pieces at those angles.


----------



## GT11

I forgot to mention, the top section is against the brick wall, but yes, I will have to cut that on angled transistion. The reason I did that is because there is a window there and I wanted a transistion for the window.

I am thinking about building in a Big Green Egg also (or in place of the gas grill). We really like cooking on wood and charcoal over gas but gas is less mess.


----------



## GT11

*Here is the space fo the kitchen*

The sink side goes against the brick wall and the grill side will be placed between the column and the wall.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue

Leave as much counter space around the pit as you can. I learned the hard way


----------



## GT11

You are right about that. I plan to roughly center the grill on that one side and not have anything else on that side. That should give me a couple of feet on each side of the grill; one side dedicated to raw food and the other for cooked food.


----------



## chaco

What is the source for the stainless doors and drawer units? 

Looks like a fine design to me.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I would swap the sink and the fridge. It will look unbalanced with the sink offset like that.


----------



## hoosierplugger

You might consider adding a cooktop for a couple reasons:

- It's nice to be able to cook the whole meal outside without running back in to check on whatever you've got steaming (veggies, rice, pasta)

- keeps the heat outside in the summer

- great add if you fry or boil seafood a lot


----------



## GT11

chaco said:


> What is the source for the stainless doors and drawer units?
> 
> Looks like a fine design to me.


You can search online but I decided to go with the stuff Cunninghamliving.com. The have a store in Spring and another in The Woodlands or you can order from them online. All of the outdoor kitchen stuff is expensive but these guys have really good prices plus they are super nice. When we moved into our house in Spring, all of the knobs on the gas grill were missing. I went to their store to buy new ones and they gave the set to me and wouldn't accept payment. They said it was a house warming present and missing knobs is something I shouldn't have to deal with.


----------



## GT11

Gottagofishin said:


> I would swap the sink and the fridge. It will look unbalanced with the sink offset like that.


The layout will change a few times before I am done. I don't think I can put the frig where the sink is because it will block the drain coming out of the wall but I can probably move the sink to the right more to balance it out. I may also move the Frig to the side with the grill and center the sink. I am also thinking about adding an ice sink to chill drinks. I started to do this in my whisky bar and wish I would have done that.

I am also hoping that you guys will come up with some good ideas for stuff to add and that will help balance it out too.


----------



## GT11

hoosierplugger said:


> You might consider adding a cooktop


I have been going back and forth on that. In our other outdoor kitchen, we have a 27" grill, a high output burner, sink and frig. In five years, I have used the burner once. We cook outside a lot more at the lake but I am still not sure how much we would use it.

I am even thinking about not putting in a gas grill and building in the Big Green Egg. We don't grill much on our gas grill but love cooking over charcoal and wood. I may add both or set the kitcen up initially with the Egg but have it where you could add a gas grill later. Since I won't start the actual build until next month, there is still a lot of time for design changes.


----------



## chaco

Do you have natural gas available in the lake house? I'm not sure of the utilities offered up there. 

I have been thinking that I would include only the sink and two natural gas burners in the counter top. My planned location already has natl gas in the wall, where it runs to the laundry room dryer. 

I agree with hoosierplugger, that I want to be able at time to simmer, sautÃ©, or boil some part of the meal without going back and forth. I believe the burners will be used, and won't take up too much counter space. I think this sort of design decision depends on the personal style of cooking and type of food that will be prepared. 

At the same time, I know I want to be able to locate my charcoal kettle or my propane grill, away from the door to the house, and a little bit away from where I am working - preferably such that the smoke doesn't blow into the area where I am working or into the house, or onto the seating area. I also can't quite accept the idea of the smoke from the cooker going right up onto the wall of the house, and the ceiling of the patio. 

With all this in mind, I will stick with propane fuel and my current, large-ish stainless steel propane grill, which rolls easily and can readily sit outside. Same for the charcoal kettle, which i do love to use. I can have either cooker three feet away from the built-in area, or 30 feet away, as warranted. I also like the idea of being able to readily get at all parts of a stand-alone grill for cleaning it thoroughly when needed. 

I realize this logic of not including the grill must be largely unique to me. I see most outdoor cooking setups having the grill in the counter. I only have one house to deal with, so I don't have considerations of the nature of two different-use homes to work through.

I do intend to include the under counter fridge. What is the advice to be had about the fridge selection? Do they have to be of special design to sit under the counter, or will a typical little office type fridge work just fine? 

GT11, I really am eager to follow the progress of this thread, and appreciate that you started it. 
~

.


----------



## GT11

There is natural gas at the street but the house is all electric. I debated about putting NG in but decided against it. For a gas grill, it would have to be propane. It is a little more of a pain but doable.

I have the same concerns with the charcoal grill being under the patio and know I would have to extend a stack or I would stain the soffit. Even though I don't use my other burner, it still may not be a bad idea to have one here because this kitchen will get a lot more use.

The office frig isn't made for outdoors but they would probably work. The one at Cunninghams is $200 or $299 and is lockable plus it is made for an outdoor kitchen. An office model is a lot cheaper and probably wouldn't last as long but for half the price, you could afford to buy a new one every 5 to 7 years if that is how long they last outside.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Heres what I did - not very conventional, but it works well on our small patio. I'm a full green egg convert, so I didn't build in a grill. My egg is on wheels so it goes anywhere I want it.

The hatch propped open on the left is an undermount sink wih a lid for drinks - I had to insulate it with foam. The cooktop is freakin awesome for us. I can fry fish/shrimp/chicken fried steak without smelling/heating up the house.

In cooler weather there's somethin' great about cooking breakfast outside on Sat/Sun.

Just some pics for ideas.


----------



## hoosierplugger

This mornings breakfast....


----------



## GT11

That looks good. Did you plumb your drink sink drain into the sink drain?


----------



## hoosierplugger

GT11 said:


> That looks good. Did you plumb your drink sink drain into the sink drain?


I wish, it was too long of a run to get to the stack.

Like you, I was going to build a nest for the green egg... For now it's still in its cart.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

If you put in a double corner sink, it would give that centered look, give more counter space on the right and one side could be used for icing down the drinks, and also solve the drain issue.

http://www.build.com/houzer-lcr-3221-1-kitchen-sink/s582642


----------



## sotxks

You might want to make your counters a little deeper. I just finished building the frame structures for my outdoor kitchen. The bar where the grill goes is 30" deep and the other is about 26. 
Once I make a little more progress, I'll start a progress thread! 
Good luck, have fun with it, and let your imagination run wild! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11

The one against the wall will stay shallow because of the window, but for the one that holds the grill, you are right, it will need to be a little deeper. That is one reason I will buy all the appliances before building anything.


----------



## GT11

The water is muddy and the air is cold so fishing my be out of the question for a while. I guess it is time to start moving on this project. 

This weekend I will finish the design and swing by HD to see if they stock the metal studs. I plan to buy the equipment before I start just to make sure everything fits and should do that around the 20th.

I made a few design decisions. The first, no gas grill since we don't like cooking on gas. We cook on our wood or charcoal pit every weekend and use the gas grill less than once a month. I also decided not to install a burner. We have used our outdoor burner less than 5 times in five years.

Instead of the gas grill, I plan to buy one of the ceramic cookers (like the Egg) and build it in. I also plan to go with a sink that has a beverage sink attached and a lockable frig. I may wrap the kitchen in tile instead of stone and will definitely use granite for the counter top.

This project will move slowly over the next few weeks while I round up material but once all of the material is onsite, things will happen quickly...stayed tuned!


----------



## shade

what gauge studs do you plan to use?


----------



## GT11

shade said:


> what gauge studs do you plan to use?


I don't know yet. I may be limited by what's available.


----------



## chaco

GT11 said:


> â€¦ ... I also plan to go with a sink that has a beverage sink attached and a lockable frig. â€¦


I am definitely tuned in!

I'm intrigued by the sink with beverage sink combo. 
I'd appreciate seeing a picture, or a link for that item, next time you are working on a post here, please.

I have not begun at all. Will do so circa mid-February, barring other interruptions. 
...


----------



## GT11

I went to Cunningham's in Spring and they had them on display. They probably have them on their website but there is nothing better than putting your hands on it.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Lockable frig? What's up with that? Don't you trust your neighbors?


----------



## GT11

Not since you didn't sell that house!!!!!


----------



## flatscat1

Might need a grill liner, depending on the materials the grill is against (house, wood, etc = need a liner for safety.) Think about what you will use most. You might want a pull out garbage can, paper towell storage (somewhere dry) and/or a lazy Susan in the corner so that you don't have wated space. Oh, if you have any extra narrow space, tray storage is quite nice to have by the grill, so you aren't always having to go inside....

Doing one myself right now. I'd post you my plans, but they are in .pdf and I don't know how to convert that to a format that can be uploaded....


----------



## GT11

The grill goes on the open side instead of against the house but I may have to put a heat shield up top. 

Cunningham has all kind of nice goodies to spend money on.

You could take a picture of the pdf and post it or scan it to a .jpg


----------



## urdady1

your plan looks very similar to mine, built with treated 2x6's and DCS grill


----------



## GT11

That looks nice and very close to what I have planned.


----------



## sammytx

*built in grills*

Does anyone besides me not understand why a nice looking SS standalone grill with side burner and extensions, doors underneath, etc. can be had for less than $500 but a built in version with no doors, no side extensions, remove the frame and casters, etc. suddenly costs about $1000?
Has anyone here taken the "center section" of a standalone grill and outfitted it with ledges to install in a built in application? 
Maybe there is something I am missing here, but it seems like that would be pretty straightforward. Is there some heat shielding or something in the built-ins that is lacking in a standalone??
I am really tempted to get a SS standalone grill, some SS angle and make it work. Somebody stop me if I am about to do something really stupid....
-Sammy


----------



## chaco

sammytx, I have a buddy that did the outdoor kitchen just as you describe. In fact, he used his fairly old Weber, and didn't even bother getting a new stainless steel model. He really enjoys the setup and has no issues with it. 

In his case, the older one was a propane grill. He removed the fuel orifices, drilled them out a little, and connected it up to natural gas. He did some google research to find out the recommended hole size for the nat gas firing. 
.


----------



## GT11

sammytx said:


> Does anyone besides me not understand why a nice looking SS standalone grill with side burner and extensions, doors underneath, etc. can be had for less than $500 but a built in version with no doors, no side extensions, remove the frame and casters, etc. suddenly costs about $1000?


My answer is the same as I told a friend when he said the quote to build his outdoor kitchen was $20K and I was building mine for $4K.

"Poor people don't have outdoor kitchens with built ins!"


----------



## GT11

*We are up to four pages and haven't started building yet!*

The weather was really nice this weekend. I managed to slip out and catch a few fish, then washed the vehicles that were filthy from all the rain. Since it looks like winter has finally turned to spring, I started thinking about this project again.

I have decided to use pressure treated 2x4's instead of metal studs. To get metal studs, I either have to order them from the local big box store in Huntsville or drag the trailer to Houston or Conroe and pick them up there. Since the frame will be covered with hardi board and a stone veneer (and under a cover), the 2x4's will last way longer than I will have this place. That will simplify my build and reduce the run around time that I will have.

I am nailing down the equipment too. I will go with a sink that has a side drink sink, built in frig, The Egg for a grill, a couple of access doors and/or a pull out trash can. I plan to pick up the equipment and set it in place to finalize the layout.

April should be the month we get this project off the ground!


----------



## GT11

Rumor has it the equipment showed up for this project this weekend. This project is about to get real in a hurry!


----------



## GT11

The project is back is about to take off! I bought the materials this weekend (the pressure treated wood is drying in the garage), installed the sink valves and did my as built sketches. Hopefully the wood will be dry enough in a couple of weeks to get it built. I am still deciding on what to face it with, tile, stone or stucco.


----------



## GT11

*Finally!*

I am finally starting this project!

Yesterday I installed the stone pieces that were missing from the remodel, completed my sketches and cut some wood. This weekend I will hit is hard and post some pictures!

Hopefully buy the end of the weekend I will be ready for stone.


----------



## manwitaplan

GT11 said:


> I am finally starting this project!
> 
> Yesterday I installed the stone pieces that were missing from the remodel, completed my sketches and cut some wood. This weekend I will hit is hard and post some pictures!
> 
> Hopefully buy the end of the weekend I will be ready for stone.


Good Luck and take lots of pictures. I enjoy seeing progress on projects like this.


----------



## GT11

Here is the first section. It is hard to tell what is what but you will understand when you see the Hardiboard on it tomorrow. I will start the second piece in the morning.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looking good.


----------



## chaco

GT, how long do you feel the pressure treated wood should dry in the garage before use in such a project?


----------



## GT11

It depends on how wet they are but typically 3 - 5 weeks. This batch was still somewhat wetter than I would like. I measure them to tell when they are dry enough, a wet 2 x 4 will be 1-9/16 x 3-5/8. I keep measuring them until they are a little under 1.5" x 3.5".


----------



## GT11

*Lots of progress today*

Here are the build pictures from today. As you can see, I built the left box as a stand alone piece, then built the right section in place.

I still have a three pieces of hardiboard to install but you can see the layout. Starting on the left side, there is a pull out trash can, then a spot for the big green egg, the sink with an access door under it and finally the spot for the frig.


----------



## GT11

*Ready for Stone*

I installed the last three pieces of concrete board, dry fitted the appliances and removed protruding nails and other high spots. I am ready for stone. The side that faces the driveway and the two ends will have a stone veneer on them and the two sides facing the working area will have tile. The stone is kind of thick and irregular, so I figured the tile would be a better surface for the built-ins to mount against. The top will be granite.

I knew I would be ready for stone today so I stopped by the granite place on Friday to get on the schedule. I am waiting on a call back. Their lead-time is usually 3 weeks.


----------



## GT11

*Couldn't help myself, one more change*

Decked one of the counters


----------



## BertS

nice gatorade bottle!!

lol.......looking very good.


----------



## GT11

Trying to get sponsorship to pay for the project!


----------



## chaco

GT11 said:


> Here are the build pictures from today. As you can see, I built the left box as a stand alone piece, then built the right section in place. â€¦ ...


With reference to the framing pieces as shown in the top three pictures:

I would like to learn which boards are attached to the wall, and which to the flooring surface?
And, the method of attachment, too?
.


----------



## GT11

Chaco, only one board it attached to the wall. It is the top board that is flat against the brick wall. I didn't need to do it but since I work by myself, it is an easy way to hold the board in place. I only have one floor anchor and that is on that short section of wall by the angle (it wasn't staying in place). Gravity holds everything else in place. Once the stone veneer is and granite is installed, it will be heavy enough that it won't move. 

I used a 1/4" anchor bolt for the bottom anchor, once again it was to keep that short wall from moving until it had some weight on it. On the board against the wall, I used lead anchors installed in the wall with a 1/2" drill bit and screwed the board to the wall with 1/4" galvanized lag bolts. This weekend I will take a close up picture of those pieces.

In most construction, gravity is used to keep things in place. If we ever loose gravity here, you will see all kinds of things floating around that you thought were nailed down! For bridge construction, one end is bolted and the other is sitting free on the other side or allowed to float. To solve for the forces, you have to do it that way or it's called an indeterminate equation (you have more variables than equations). Since gravity is our friend, we just let the end stay free. Probably more than you wanted to know but I don't get to talk engineering much anymore!


----------



## chaco

GT11 said:


> â€¦
> Probably more than you wanted to know but I don't get to talk engineering much anymore!


Not true! I am also guilty of being an engineer back in the past, so I completely understand and appreciate the assessment of it all which you've provided.

I asked for that very reason. I wondered if there was any compelling reason to attach it all to solid surfaces. Upon seeing your pics, I opened them one by one and zoomed in, looking to see if I could find fasteners. The only ones I identified were the ones in the horizontal piece along the brick wall, as you have described.

Thank you again for for taking time to share your techniques.


----------



## Jeff Dean

Great idea to have two different levels. If you tried to seam the two sides, movement would be a much bigger issue.

To clarify, i'm talking about the granite slabs.


----------



## GT11

Jeff, yes I knew you were talking about the slabs and yes, that area isn't stable enough to keep a seam tight. I also like the way two levels look plus I had to drop the lower counter to 32" to have my clearance to the soffit from the egg (it is actually the Primo brand). I like tall counters since I am tall so the sink and prep area is at 36". 

They is also somewhat of a lip on the cooker so the lower counter height makes it easier for my wife to use the egg.

I also picked up the stone veneer last night and will post a picture this weekend. The front and sides will be a darker multi color stacked stone and the working side will be a lighter slate with some peacock slate mixed in. I think it will look really good and we will find out shortly. 

I may install the veneer myself just because I am impatient and can't wait to see how it looks. The granite will be ordered on Friday.


----------



## texwake

Is the heat from the grill not going to burn the boards?


----------



## GT11

The boards will be wrapped with cement boards. You need about a 1" airgap to exposed wood and I have roughly 4" to any wood in the structure and almost 4' over the top (they like to see 4' of clearance over the stack.)


----------



## GT11

Here are pictures of the stone that will go on the front and sides. I didn't take pictures of the slate that will go on the work side. I selected the granite...it will be a version of Uba Tuba.


----------



## GT11

I will give a schedule update for my 1000th post on 2cool!

I got a call from the granite place today. The Granite is in and they are coming out Friday to make the template to start making the counter tops and have me scheduled for the 17th to install the stone and tile. It sounds like we will be cooking by the end of the month!


----------



## GT11

The template is made for the granite and the stone and tile veneers are suppose to be installed tomorrow. That is the good news, the bad news is a tropical storm is about to hit! You are like a kid at Christmas when doing these projects and it is torture when the project gets delayed!


----------



## GT11

Well, after a week delay due to TS Bill, the stone is scheduled for installation tomorrow....we will see and I will post updates if it happens!


----------



## GT11

The stone is now delayed until Friday and the granite is suppose to happen on the 7th. So mush having it finished for the long weekend.


----------



## D.L.

One suggestion for your hole for fridge and any other openings that aren't sealed by door units etc. Close in the sides and back so you can keep creatures out... nothing worse than opening the doors to grab something and looking at a 5' snake! Ask how I know. hahah


----------



## GT11

I already had two make their way up there so I know too! I have a bad habit of leaving the garage door open all day and caught one trying to sneak into the garage!


----------



## chaco

GT11, I've asked a lot of questions and really do want to thank you for the gracious answers all along this project so far. Bad news for me is I'm a bit short on funds to start something like this at my place, but good news for me is that I have time to watch and learn from your work.

And here is another area of my stream of questions:
I am just not at all familiar with that "stone" product you are going to use, as you showed in post #57. It looks like something that might go up like tiles, is that close to right? 
Does it come on panels? And then it gets grouted in place on the vertical surface, like a tile backsplash?
What sort of store or shop provides that - a tile store? 
I wonder if there is maybe something similar at a big box like Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## chaco

D.L. said:


> One suggestion for your hole for fridge and any other openings that aren't sealed by door units etc. Close in the sides and back so you can keep creatures out... nothing worse than opening the doors to grab something and looking at a 5' snake! Ask how I know. hahah


I like this design note a lot. If this is done, how do you accommodate the ventilation needed to let the heat from the refrigerator escape?


----------



## GT11

chaco, don't worry about asking questions; one of the reasons to post is to help others learn. I have learned a lot from other post online. 

There are a lot of options on that stone. You can get it in large sheets (up to 4x8) or smaller sections. It is real stone that is glued together and each piece is 6" x 24". You use thin set to attach them to the wall just like tile for a back splash. You don't have to grout this particular stone since there aren't gaps between the pieces. I will take pictures tomorrow as it is installed. 

I buy all of my tile, flooring and this type of stone from Floor and Decor in Houston. They are a big as the big box stores but have only flooring and tile. Their prices are also outstanding. This stone was expensive at $5.36/sq ft but you will understand why when you see how it is made. The work area side of the outdoor kitchen will be slate and that stuff was only a couple of bucks a square foot.


----------



## GT11

You can buy stainless vents to ventilate the outdoor kitchen. You could put them on each end. Since I will only have a frig that is powered, there is plenty of room (almost 100 cubic ft) to dissipate the heat so I won't need vents.

D.L. has a good point about the snakes but I don't plan to seal it. I won't have storage under there and the access doors are there to work on the plumbing. Even now I look carefully before sticking my head in there because I know there will be a snake in there eventually. If it becomes a problem, I can always go back in and seal things. I image in cooler weather the snakes will like to hide under the frig to stay warm.


----------



## GT11

Since I am in a holding pattern, maybe it is a good time to talk about cost for the project. You can do this cheaper than my final total and I will point out the areas to save some money. Just a frame of reference, most of my friends are not handy and one just had an outdoor kitchen installed in his new home. The size is roughly the same, he went with a gas grill instead of an egg (about the same price) and has a gas burner. To have someone build it cost him $20,000 (with the appliances). My final cost will be roughly $5400.

Cost breakdown:

Lumber, concrete board, screws, sink, misc plumbing items and anchors - $500
Appliances, Pull out trash can, Big Green Egg, access door and frig - $1800
Stone, tile, grout and thin set - $500
Tile and stone installation - $350
Granite and installation (includes under mount sink and egg cutout) - $2250

Project total - $5400

Where can you cut cost? You can take $350 off by doing the tile install. The Egg was roughly $1000 and the frig was $200. By not having the pull out trash can or access door (you can get to the plumbing through the frig hole), you can take another $600 off. If you can find a cheaper route for the grill, you can save some big bucks there.

You could also wrap the entire kitchen in tile instead of stone at $2/ft instead of $5+. That would save $200 or so. Just these items bring the total down around $4K for a completed kitchen.

This biggest place to save is the granite. You could go with tile on the top and save $2000 or more. If you want granite and don't mind a little extra work, Floor and Decor has complete straight slabs with the edge installed. They are either 8' or 10' and are cheap, costing roughly $10/sq ft. You can pick these completed slabs up for $200 to $300. You will be limited on the design of your kitchen to minimize your granite work but this would be a huge cost savings.

If you were really thrifty and had the time, you could end up with $1000 - $2000 in a very nice outdoor kitchen (10' to 15' total length) that would add a lot of value to your home. Since I put a lot of time and effort into the remodel of this house and since I don't have a lot of spare time, I spent a little more and got exactly what I wanted.

One other note, I think there are a couple of Floor and Decor locations in Houston, I shop at 1960 and I-45. It is on the west side of 45, just south of 1960.


----------



## GT11

*Picture time!*

The stone is going in. On the stack stone, notice the ends are notched so they fit together seamlessly.


----------



## GT11

*Progress*

Play by play of the progress.....


----------



## finkikin

Looks great! I love following these type of threads. I learn alot!


----------



## GT11

*Round one complete*

The tile is up. It will dry over night then the grout will happen tomorrow or Monday. The color on the iPhone is a little off. The tile matches the stone a lot better that the picture shows.


----------



## bvpurvis

nice work, looks great!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looks awesome!


----------



## GT11

Thanks guys....tomorrow I am taking a little road trip to pick up a toy...stay tuned, I will unveil it here first.


----------



## Hooked

Looks great GT. Thanks for the continuing tutorial and pictures. We hope to build an outdoor kitchen sometime this year and this will be very helpful when we do.


----------



## Zerofold

I hate these outdoor kitchen DIY threads! I'm so jealous...looks great! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## GT11

Thanks for the compliments.

As you can see, I am dead in the water with this project. If they would have grouted, I could have installed the appliances but it hasn't happened yet. Hopefully they are still on track for the 7th.

As you can tell, I like tinkering and I like having projects. Since I am almost done with all of the major house projects, I decided to treat myself to something else to tinker with.

Through the years I have had many cars and was always a car nut. After buying the lake house 12 years ago, my fun car became the lake. With the lake house long paid for, I felt it was time to get back into the car game. Yesterday I picked up this beauty.

1956 Porsche 550 Spyder RS replica. I was looking for a Cobra, Spyder or E type Jag and the Spyder popped up a few hours away and I snagged it. I spent the day tinkering with it; fixing the horn, turn signals, washing, waxing, etc. It is a blast to drive and a lot faster than I thought it would be.


----------



## bvpurvis

Very cool and looks like a lot of fun!! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11

Thanks Bill, it is a blast. Took it out to let is stretch it's legs today and I am still smiling.


----------



## Jeff Dean

Congrats on the prize. That is one heck of a car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawdawg972

Awesome ride!


----------



## GT11

Thanks guys....drove her to Houston on Sunday. It rides and drives much better than I thought is would.


----------



## GT11

Back to the project at hand....

The granite is now delayed until the 13th!!! I hate dealing with subcontractors.


----------



## GT11

Today I had a little come to Jesus meeting with the granite company. I was tired of the delays such as the slab broke, the forklift is broke, etc....I don't care, get it done...hopefully the next update will be a better one.


----------



## texwake

There are plenty of Granite company's out there, explain to them that their expendable. lol


----------



## GT11

Unfortunately, that is standard operating procedure for companies in the Onalaska area.


----------



## chaco

Just looking at your avatar picture, I might suggest you cold find a decent contractor from the "other side" of the Sabine River!

Good luck, we are all waiting out here in cyberland!


----------



## GT11

You try to help local businesses but sometimes they make it very hard.


----------



## GT11

The grout is happening this morning so stay tuned...as soon as the grout is done, I will install the appliances. We should have pictures later today or tomorrow.


----------



## GT11

*Update time!*

Well, I did a little fishing this morning. The water is still somewhat muddy and there wasn't a lot of trolling action but I did find a school and jigged them up for an hour.

The rest of the day was spend working on the kitchen. I sealed the stone again, leveled the top and installed the appliances.

When I built the counter against the house, somehow (the curse of working by yourself) one end of the counter was way off...probably 3/16 at the wall and 1/4" to 3/8" towards the front. I was concerned that it could cause the granite to crack during install since the sink section is the high point. I bought some floor leveling compound and fixed it. It is still 1/16" low, but that won't cause a problem. You can see the level job in the first pic...the compound was still drying.

The trash can is installed, along with the Frig and access door. I need to let the frig settle down for another 45 minutes then I can plug it in...it will be filled with water and beer shortly after that!


----------



## GT11

*Stay tuned.....*

I am looking into the future and I am seeing some great update photos coming tomorrow and Saturday.......


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Does that mean your granite is coming? Or already there?


----------



## GT11

*It's here!!!!*

The granite has arrived. I will wrap this thing up today or tomorrow and post finished pics by the end of the weekend.


----------



## GT11

*Egg installed*

The Egg is in place, along with the faucet. I plan to fish early, then install the drain.


----------



## GT11

*I'm finished!*

This project is complete! The sink is connected, the frig is stocked with water and adult beverages and we will fire up the cooker tonight for the first time and will try our hand at wood fired pizza.

It wasn't a difficult project; I probably spent 4 days on my part. The granite and stone was a fiasco and I will not use those people again. This is the third project they have done for me and screw something up each time and can't stick to a schedule. This project was scheduled for completion around 6/17 and it is finally done on 8/1...pathetic!

The kitchen looks nice and I have plenty of counter space to prep. I will give an update after we use it a few times.


----------



## chaco

Is there a way you have secured the egg cooker from theft?

It's all really very nice! A job well done, and I appreciate seeing it come together. 

I say that every home project takes longer and costs more than anyone ever predicts.


----------



## GT11

Chaco, I am good at hitting schedules and cost estimates but this schedule slipped because of the incompetence of others. I nailed the cost within a few percent. 

I know I have to keep on eye on Duke (since there is a nicely stocked frig) so I installed a camera that watches the Egg and records on motion. There really isn't another way to secure it so I figured a recording of the thief and the thought of me standing over them in their sleep with my Glock may be a good deterrent.


----------



## GT11

*Cooked our first meal!*

Well, we cooked our first meal in the outdoor kitchen. It was Pizza! The first pizza was fair and the second one was better. It will take some practice to master the Egg.

I don't know if any of you are in to wine but my favorite is a cab from the NAPA region called Chappellet. We had a bottle with the pizza and it made for a great celebratory dinner.

Stay tuned, I will post video of Duke peaking around the corner and give a few more reviews of the Egg and the kitchen.

One design side note, the specs on the Egg calls for 48" of clearance from the top of the Egg to any structure. I was able to maintain close to 48" and checked the temp. The cooker was at 600 degrees. After about a foot, you couldn't feel any heat so I will not have a problem with the overhead clearance.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Are you still here? Does your camera have a battery back-up?


----------



## GT11

Duke, I am back in Spring but yes, the camera has a battery back up. Did we loose power up there? I see I have an alert from the camera and haven't checked it yet, was that you?!

Never mind. I just checked the camera footage and there is a freaking squirrel peaking in the window. I have to get on to Rady about feeding those darn things!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Didn't lose power--I'm just making plans!!!


----------



## GT11

*Second meal on the egg*

This one turned out a little better than the pizza. We caught some whites this morning and made fish tacos for lunch. I started with a couple of handfuls of charcoal (doesn't take much) and added the wood when we put the fish on. We let it cook for 20 minutes at 300 degrees and it was great. The egg did a wonderful job with the smoke.

We are about to put ribs on for supper so I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Awesome Job on the outdoor kitchen. I love my egg. I hardly ever use my smoking pit anymore.


----------



## GT11

Thanks, I am liking it too. The ribs came out a little dry but good. It does a great job putting smoke into what you are cooking. We just need to practice a little more.


----------



## DJ77360

*Egg*

It seems to me that you should be ready to have a big throw down for us 2coolers pretty soon. HaHa!


----------



## GT11

We can do the multi house party when Duke has the next 2cool get together at his house since I am across the street.


----------



## DJ77360

That sounds like a deal also. I don't know you, but I do know Duke, so I know where you live. Maybe we will run into one another sooner or later.


----------



## GT11

*I am liking the Egg*

The Egg really holds the temperature well and uses minimal charcoal. We did fish tacos again the they turned out great. We also cooked the first steak on it and it was really good too.


----------

